# Bella (our Yellow Lab Puppy)



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

In June we lost our Chocolate Lab "Nestle'" to bloat while camping. She was 9 1/2 years old and never had a health isssue until that one moment. As a family we felt so alone without that constant love that a dog provides, so we decide to get another one. We looked at other breeds and many places but in the end we all agreed we wanted another Lab. We chose a special little yellow lab from a breeder near Gap Pa. She has touched our hearts and brings a smile to our faces everday. Her name is Bella. She is a very active english lab. She loves to camp and swim when ever she gets chance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...it's always so hard to lose a loved one so suddenly. 

Your new pup is very cute and I look forward to seeing you post up here in the future!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. She is totally adorable. I'm so sorry you lost your lab suddenly. That's so hard.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your chocolate lab. I have two Labs yellow and chocolate my chocolate is my Velcro dog. sad to read this. 
But>>>>>>>>>>> that yellow beauty you have their although they are never replacement dogs they all have their unique quirky cuteness she is a beauty! So furry~ chubby goodness~lab smiley~ squishy puppy~*hugs*hugs*. A perfect family pet. Their sweetness, their mischievousness! All dogs have their cutness Labs just seem to have a little pinch extra!!!! They are people pleasers! Ahh for the love of a Lab!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, You are right that Nothing will replace Nestle'. She was very special. At first we wern't going to get another dog but everything seemed way to quiet. We started looking and when we found Bella we Knew it was meant to be. Her pedigree is also very good. Her Great grandfather is Aquarius Centercourt Delight. And her great great grandfather is from the famous Rocheby Labs over in England. I was also surprised to see all the champions in her pedigree. We wern't looking for a puppy for her pedigree but I think it's a bonus that they are so good.


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Please read the Tribute I wrote for Nestle' 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/11242-tribute-nestle.html


----------

